# General Chat > General Discussion >  The New Apple Device - Table Style iPad

## travelland

What do you think of the new device of Apple?
Do we really need one?


I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one.  To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------


## addypaul

I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one. To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------


## sgcrichi

I saw that ipad video on you tube and i would like to buy it, Price is not matter for me,but I am hopefully it will be better implemented by the same company in the﻿ future or by a rival one.

----------


## ivanjones13

I also saw this video on Internet. I am an addict of Apple products. Recently, I had purchased iPhone 4G which is really awesome. iPhone 4 features video calling with FaceTime, a high-resolution display, HD video recording, a 5-megapixel camera, and more. iPhone 4’s display winds up looking like a high quality printed book rather than a blocky pixellated grid.

----------


## peterjames25

Thats the idea behind the all-new design. Its 33 percent thinner and up to 15 percent lighter, so it feels even more comfortable in your hands.So, give it 6 months and the iPad will have an update to include features people want but it doesnt have.

----------


## lololopezz

I also want to buy Tablet style iPad. This will be the best friend of me when I go to travel in different places.

----------


## seniorlivingca

I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one. To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

I saw that ipad video on you pipe and i would like to buy it, Cost is not issue for me,but I am hopefully it will be better integrated by the same organization in the﻿ upcoming or by a competing one.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

I saw that ipad video on you tube and i would like to buy it, Price is not matter for me,but I am hopefully it will be better implemented by the same company in the﻿ future or by a rival one.

----------


## justinthomsony

Well, Price always comes first! I have same problem dude, because Apple's products are always very costly. Apple Company really represents the leading technology of this world. Every person of this world really wants the regarding products. Those person who don't buy the Apple's product, they always waiting to get the cheaper one.

----------


## kevinpeter480

I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one. To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one. To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------


## kevinpollard582

Recently, I had purchased iPhone 4G which is really awesome. iPhone 4 features video calling with FaceTime, a high-resolution display, HD video recording, a 5-megapixel camera, and more. iPhone 4s display winds up looking like a high quality printed book rather than a blocky pixellated grid.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I guess as always, depending on the price of course, everybody will soon want to have one. To be honest I am not dying to get one, but I would surely consider buying one if it was much cheaper.

----------

